# Metal supplier



## Popshw (2 Oct 2021)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a metal supplier in the Hampshire area that supply for small welding projects with delivery etc?

TIA


----------



## TheTiddles (5 Oct 2021)

Metals4u


----------



## Spectric (5 Oct 2021)

Depends what you are after, but apart from buying online or local I used to visit local machine shops as they often had sheet offcuts from the guilotine that they would just skip and also scrap metal merchants(recycling) as they often get allsorts in from mild to 316 and you pay only by scrap weight value.

This paid off whilst I was doing my welding courses, would get good offcuts to practice welding on and then return them as scrap.


----------



## Sandyn (5 Oct 2021)

Another on-line F.H. Brundle, also Metalcraft, but they specialise in stock for metal bending.


----------



## nickds1 (5 Oct 2021)

I've used Metals4u for cutting & supply of all sorts of stuff, including large C-section parts that I subsequently bonded to a wall to support the floor of my workshop... (after the old Victorian floor rotted and collapsed!) ...they cut it in two FOC so that I could move the bits on my own. 9 metres of 150mm C-section is rather more than I could position solo...

Always found them well-priced and quick.


----------



## Ttrees (5 Oct 2021)

Last time I bought some 2" angle iron, 6 meter length (50x50x5mm)
for about 35 euros, I brought it away to a safe place and cut it to the lengths I wanted.
I made sure to have a new Bahco blade, and a spare.
The helpful guy working pointed out the piece I was about to pick out, had some damage to the end.
He had a rather baffled look when I put it on me shoulder and walked away, expecting to see a trailer.
Likely quite odd, and maybe close to breaking the rules, I am very careful about not being in the way,
and being patient, as I've been in places where they near try and run you down, just to warn you.

I might have had a wee bungee cord and some vest on the end, I think that makes things a bit easier.
Dude was smiling taking the slip, not sure if he woulda been, if it were chockablock.

If you get it delivered, then should you try and help the man unload,
then ask first if it's a lift and drop from height approach.
I came very close to getting injured as he dropped one end, and there was no stopping that weight,
It made a big tear down the inside leg the whole length of me jeans, what a fright!
He was from a big outfit and in the usual rush, and likely wasn't used to the general public,
or help for that matter, I think he got a bigger fright than me TBH.

Tom


----------



## Dave Moore (6 Oct 2021)

Popshw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a metal supplier in the Hampshire area that supply for small welding projects with delivery etc?
> 
> TIA


Wherever you get some it’s expensive now. Prices have shot up as British Steel have upped the price per tonne recently. Some prices have more than doubled. One of our local suppliers told us the price can go up from picking it up and before they get it back to their depot and their quotes are only valid for the day they give them. Ouch!


----------



## Sandyn (6 Oct 2021)

I buy a fair amount of steel and have a local supplier. They are happy to sell to the public, but have a minimum order around £100. 
The metal is supplied in 4 to 6m lengths, but the supplier has a cutting bay for customers, so I chopped it all in half and loaded into the back of the car. I had a process for loading, a 9 inch grinder with cutting disk, spare blade, with spanner, safety gear, a big old thick curtain I laid in the car, bits of foam to lay under the steel to save damage to the car and multiple ratchet straps to secure it. I have a small hatchback, but it could easily take 3 m lengths of steel, just about .6m poking out the back. I also had a custom length of rope to hold the rear door closed, with a loop, so I could engage the door latch easily.
Last batch of steel I got was delivered, so I had 6m lengths in my outside workshop. I eventually got fed up tripping over it and cut it all in half to get it into my storage system. 

It really has shot up in price, so it pays to shop around


----------



## TheTiddles (8 Oct 2021)

Some places will sell you material cut to size cheaper than the per meter price, cut way better than you can yourself.
It baffles me and pleases me simultaneously.


----------



## Spectric (8 Oct 2021)

You could always send the metal to @pe2dave as he likes to cut railway tracks into short lengths so plenty of stamina and practice.


----------



## Smurof (8 Oct 2021)

Hello popshw,

For nearly all my metal, I use Metal Supermarkets.

They have branches in various places in the UK, and I use the Gateshead branch which is close enough for me to visit.
I can see that there is a branch in Southhampton Hampshire.

I found their address as follows:
16, Mount Pleasant Industrial Estate, Mount Pleasant Rd, Southampton SO14 0SP
023 8022 0999.

In the five years that I have used their services at the Gateshead branch, I have always had an excellent experience.
They are definitely worth checking out, and if you are fortunate to be close to a branch, you can go there and get whatever you require, no matter how little or large the requirement.
They do also try to beat or at least match prices if you ask.

They seem to hold a huge range and quantity of stock, which they can cut to your required sizes.
You can also pick up offcuts for incredibly reasonable prices as they are effectively scrap.

Having said all that, I do not know if this level of service is standard across all their branches.

Of course you can order online or by telephone and have your order delivered for a fee.

This just my experience, and I certainly neither work there nor do I have any relationship with them other than being a customer.

I hope this helps.

Smurof


----------



## Jester129 (9 Oct 2021)

Smurof is right about Metal Supermarkets, _*but only if*_ you have one nearby where you can collect from.
If you want £100+ of metal, then The Metal Store is cheaper by quite a bit, because it is then free delivery. HTH


----------

